# Trolling Motor Fuse!



## Jim (Dec 12, 2006)

How easy would it be to switch the inline fuse to a breaker? Should this be left to a professional or is it something I can do? 

It's a 30 amp fuse.


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 12, 2006)

What sort of connections does it have? Let me see a pic if it's convienent, I might have a screw-on connector that'll work, then cover with shrink-wrap. I'll go out in the shed and check, and put it in your box if I do.


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 29, 2006)

You could use what I have it is a in-line shortstop it will resets it self. take a look at the link..

https://www.solarseller.com/dc_circuit_breaker_breakers_rated_up_to_80_volts.htm


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link! Is this something I could install myself? Do I need anything else?


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea it is easy to install just snip the wire before and after the fuse, strip the wire about a 1/2 inch and use a wire spade wire connector and crimp in on the wire. Place the hot side on on the red bold and the load side on the sliver bolt. Due note that you will need to strip the wire on the hot side and the load side and crimp to spade wire connectors. Besides the spade connectors you will need a wire stripper most of them have some form of a crimping tool.
Thanks
X


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2006)

Im going to to try it! First winter project!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 28, 2007)

So Mr.Jim did you do the in-line fuse to a breaker project?


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2007)

This winter LOL! If I keep the boat.







Im a procrastinator! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2007)

Speaking of tm breakers, the 46# thrust MG on my Tracker has a 50amp breaker for it, but the new 40# thrust MK I added to the jon boat calls for a 60amp breaker. Just wondering why a lower thrust tm would call for a higher amp breaker? Both are 12V tm's.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

Size of the wires in the armature most likely (and power leads)


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, that makes sense


----------

